# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Cultivo de uvas de mesa red globe y otras para exportación

## ValleGrande

*Dirigido a:* Técnicos, Ingenieros Agrónomos y Profesionales afines al sector agrícola.   *Fecha:*Del 24 al 26 de octubre 2012  *Temas a tratar:*  Propagación, patrones y variedades.Aspectos edafoclimáticos del cultivo.Instalación del cultivo.Estrategias de manejo agronómico.Manejo de poda.Manejo integrado de plagas y enfermedades.Procesamiento de la fruta en planta. Visitas de estudio y prácticas de campo.  * Inversión:*Público en general S/. 350.00 Estudiantes de pre – grado (carné Univ.) S/. 180.00 No incluye hospedaje ni alimentación. Los costos incluyen IGV.   *Lugares de pago:* En el Instituto Rural Valle Grande (pago en efectivo) En el Banco de Crédito, haciendo el depósito en las cuentas de PROSIP-Valle Grande No 255-0005787-0-10 (Soles) *Después de hacer el depósito enviar la constancia de transferencia o voucher a los siguientes correos: mflores@irvg.org / vdelgado@irvg.org   *Informes e inscripciones:* Dirección Carretera Panamericana Sur Km. 144 San Vicente de Cañete Teléfono: (01) 581-2261 / Telefax: (+511) 581-1198 Coordinador Valentín Delgado Nextel: 812*5640 - Móvil: (+511) 991692565 RPC Encuéntranos en: *facebook.com/imagenvg*** E-Mail: informes@irvg.org / vdelgado@irvg.org  Temas similares: Uva de Mesa Red Globe (HUMAY 2009) Iniciacion de uva de mesa red globe Artículo: Perú espera que Japón concluya pronto análisis de riesgo para poder exportarle cítricos y uvas de mesa I curso avanzado teórico práctico: Cultivo de uva de mesa red globe y otras de exportación Remato Uvas Red Globe de Exportación

----------

